

Are there any interesting companies out there pushing Augmented Reality? - haseman

Are there any interesting companies out there doing new work with Augmented Reality?  I have a personal interest (as I work on an open source library to support it) but I'm also looking to relocate to the Manhattan area and would like to make a career move in this direction.  Apologies, as this is more of a personal appeal, but it would be interesting to see what's going on out there in this new field...
======
MaysonL
Go check out Bruce Sterling's blog: <http://www.wired.com/beyond_the_beyond/>

He's got a whole lot of AR links

